# Anyone uber 40 hours a week?



## steeplechaser33 (Mar 27, 2017)

How much are you making a week on average? Any tips?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

No, I personally haven't driven fulltime+ since 2017.


----------



## steeplechaser33 (Mar 27, 2017)

Ah.. I have done 20 hrs at the most in a week really just evenings and weekends and average 20$/hr before expenses.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Former FT drivers mistaking rideshare for actual employment
Ho-Ho-Ho


----------



## steeplechaser33 (Mar 27, 2017)

Holy shit!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I do about 80 hours a week 
and gross about $20 an hour


----------



## steeplechaser33 (Mar 27, 2017)

Oh fuq ya

How often u change vehicles? Any crazy stories?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

steeplechaser33 said:


> Oh fuq ya
> 
> How often u change vehicles? Any crazy stories?


I bought a 2015 nissan versa w 5000 miles on it 3 years ago for 12k. It has 198k on it now and should be good for another year anyway. I've had some repairs brakes tires windshield transmission radiator fan. It's getting 31.2 mpg right now and theres really not any depreciation. I make usually 1750 a week so theres nothing to complain about. Oh God I've got the stories. I told one about picking up a felicia on here once. I generally save stories for the paxes...


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

While I was doing rideshare this was my biggest week. The hours were obscene and I did this pretty much as a test of whether if I kept pushing the pay would go down (it did slightly, my best day that week was $30/hour before expenses). Actual hours worked for that period were closer to 55 than 59.

Add $40 in cash tips to this total. In later weeks I got better at tips (20%+).

I averaged far fewer hours than this per week in general. I don't recommend full-time rideshare to anyone but I gave it a proper try at the time since I had a rental car with miles to burn so the net pay per hour was variable depending on how much I pushed in a period. In fact I don't recommend rideshare to anyone making less than $22 or so per hour for 20+ hours, and the gig is not for most people.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> View attachment 392302
> 
> 
> While I was doing rideshare this was my biggest week. The hours were obscene and I did this pretty much as a test of whether if I kept pushing the pay would go down (it did slightly, my best day that week was $30/hour before expenses). Actual hours worked for that period were closer to 55 than 59.
> ...


That's pretty similar to what my uber looks like but I'm doing Lyft too
Whoever is paying me more money is who I'll be driving for. Are you gonna start again when you get your car back?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> That's pretty similar to what my uber looks like but I'm doing Lyft too
> Whoever is paying me more money is who I'll be driving for. Are you gonna start again when you get your car back?


Got the car repaired already. I am done. I was going to be done soon anyway.

Thanks for asking though. &#128591;&#127996;


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I been married for 24 years and my kids are teenagers. The only one who's happy to see me whe I get home is the dog and I really like driving the car.. its def not for anyone who is lazy that's for sure..[/QUOTE]



waldowainthrop said:


> Got the car repaired already. I am done. I was going to be done soon anyway.
> 
> Thanks for asking though. &#128591;&#127996;


Well if you get bored or wanna get out of the house you can always flip that bad boy back on and goto town LOL


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

when I worked > 40 hours a week it wasn't for peanuts. sheesh.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I been married for 24 years and my kids are teenagers. The only one who's happy to see me whe I get home is the dog and I really like driving the car.. its def not for anyone who is lazy that's for sure..


I love driving and I perversely really enjoyed the rideshare gig. It was good for my work ethic and encouraging myself to think about what I want to do next. I learned a lot from the people and precarious situation of the gig economy. Doing it full-time briefly helped me really take it seriously rather than just quitting at 10 hours per week. I would take rideshare over any similar paying job even with all of the downsides.

The dog missed me way too much.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> Well if you get bored or wanna get out of the house you can always flip that bad boy back on and goto town LOL


Exactly! I probably won't though.


----------



## Deceptive (Oct 29, 2019)

44 hours


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I do between 50-60 hours a week over Mon-Sat.

What I make in my market is not really relevant to Pittsburgh as I am in Kanaduh. But, if it didn't make sense, I wouldn't do it.

Tips however suck.......$8 on average per $100 of revenue.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

steeplechaser33 said:


> How much are you making a week on average? Any tips?


He'll no, 20 hours max.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> View attachment 392302
> 
> 
> While I was doing rideshare this was my biggest week. The hours were obscene and I did this pretty much as a test of whether if I kept pushing the pay would go down (it did slightly, my best day that week was $30/hour before expenses). Actual hours worked for that period were closer to 55 than 59.
> ...


I always say it depends where you are.
I can only get your avg weekly per hour on Fri or Saturday
Your avg ride is 3 times my avg ride.
My city is only 8 miles by 8 miles and most do not go from one end to other end.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

120 rides a week. Jesus.


----------



## Grab my Keys (Jul 3, 2017)

Deceptive said:


> 44 hours


What market is this in?


----------



## Tulsa Tom (Jan 2, 2016)

I am in Tulsa. $290 this week 44 rides. 28.5 hrs online $6.75 per ride. Including the measly 78 cents for a long pick up ride of 8 miles!! I will no longer do pick up more than 4 miles.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

steeplechaser33 said:


> Ah.. I have done 20 hrs at the most in a week really just evenings and weekends and average 20$/hr before expenses.


Same


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Tulsa Tom said:


> I am in Tulsa. $290 this week 44 rides. 28.5 hrs online $6.75 per ride. Including the measly 78 cents for a long pick up ride of 8 miles!! I will no longer do pick up more than 4 miles.


I use 7 minutes firm but make an exception for surge that suits the time


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

wallae said:


> I use 7 minutes firm but make an exception for surge that suits the time


i take some long pickups from where i live due to having a 15 mile commute to action zone...i start driving after 5 mins...get gas, drive slow as crap and sometimes get as much as $8 just for pickup...also most trips are long as well so i have $50 in bank on hr 1 ....


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

I drive most mornings from 0400 to 1000 in Jax FL. I gross $650 - 700. Not great pay but easy flexible work. My expenses are low since I drive an electric car - Chevy Bolt.


----------



## Deceptive (Oct 29, 2019)

Grab my Keys said:


> What market is this in?


Boston


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> I love driving and I perversely really enjoyed the rideshare gig. It was good for my work ethic and encouraging myself to think about what I want to do next. I learned a lot from the people and precarious situation of the gig economy. Doing it full-time briefly helped me really take it seriously rather than just quitting at 10 hours per week. I would take rideshare over any similar paying job even with all of the downsides.
> 
> The dog missed me way too much.
> 
> ...


It's actually a fun side hustle. I'm sure I will miss it when I stop.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I do about 80 hours a week
> and gross about $20 an hour


How old are you?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

OldBay said:


> How old are you?


I'm 57


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Ocassionally i hit 33-36 hours a week.

Week of new years i exceeded 40 hours for the first time in... wow, can't even think of when.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

wallae said:


> I always say it depends where you are.
> I can only get your avg weekly per hour on Fri or Saturday
> Your avg ride is 3 times my avg ride.
> My city is only 8 miles by 8 miles and most do not go from one end to other end.


Back when I was in a college town, the city was 4 miles by 4 miles. Most rides were min. BUT! If it was busy and people were hustling, I would get a min fare done within 10 mins, with another ride picked up just as I dropped off, made 25 to 30$ an hour doing that during busy season


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I don’t understand why the f* somebody does this rideshare-shit 40-80 hours a week?
If you have 40 hours of available time to make yourself employable, go get a real job with benefits and quit beating the shit outta your vehicles!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

steeplechaser33 said:


> How much are you making a week on average? Any tips?


I quit r/s, it's not worth getting out of bed to drive for free.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

My mother's sister, Helen, drives 16 hours per day for Uber and accepts every ride, so she never has time to stop by and visit anymore. I sure do miss my Ant Helen.


----------



## Deceptive (Oct 29, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> I don't understand why the f* somebody does this rideshare-shit 40-80 hours a week?


If you know what you're doing you can have everything deducted and maximize profit by knowing when to drive and where. I was already working 60 hours prior to driving for uber and I wasnt making what I'm making now.

Gives me all the flexibility I need to work when I want. Theres no job security anywhere you work so I'm doing what I enjoy and making money while doing it


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> I don't understand why the f* somebody does this rideshare-shit 40-80 hours a week?


really? no understanding at all? Sad. More than a few drivers this is the only job they can do for whatever reason. If you have missed all the stories posted here, I suggest reading more. sheesh. Heart meet ice cube.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

That's all I do all day every day unless I have to do maintenance or my family needs me for something. I usually end up doing 12 hours a day if not more. How much I make is none of your business. One way to make this work out is to do all your own maintenance. I've replaced the computer, alternator, battery, left front strut mount, and intake and exhaust rocker arms. Do all the maintenance you can and you'll save tons of money.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

steeplechaser33 said:


> How much are you making a week on average? Any tips?


25.000$ &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128580;

1 week before xsmas I drove everyday 6-10 hrs x day . I made this . I usually drive PT.



The queen &#128120; said:


> 25.000$ &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128580;
> 
> 1 week before xsmas I drove everyday 6-10 hrs x day . I made this . I usually drive PT.


This was 1 week before thanksgiving. Drove everyday . Same hrs 6-10 hrs x day


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

I drive around 12 hours a week and get tipped in bullshit yogurt coupons, then this is the rest of my salary.....


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Last time I worked was New year's Eve. $210 for 3 hours work. If Saturday night looks busy will drive about 3 hours.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> I love driving and I perversely really enjoyed the rideshare gig. It was good for my work ethic and encouraging myself to think about what I want to do next. I learned a lot from the people and precarious situation of the gig economy. Doing it full-time briefly helped me really take it seriously rather than just quitting at 10 hours per week. I would take rideshare over any similar paying job even with all of the downsides.
> 
> The dog missed me way too much.
> 
> ...


Get a vehicle with three seats in the 2nd and 3rd rows (minivan or SUV). Dog rides up front with you and is your service dog. ADA works both ways. Dog will love being with you and you can continue to make money.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Bubsie said:


> Get a vehicle with three seats in the 2nd and 3rd rows (minivan or SUV). Dog rides up front with you and is your service dog. ADA works both ways. Dog will love being with you and you can continue to make money.


My dog is way too social and too weird in the car to be a service dog. Nice idea though.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> That's all I do all day every day unless I have to do maintenance or my family needs me for something. I usually end up doing 12 hours a day if not more. How much I make is none of your business. One way to make this work out is to do all your own maintenance. I've replaced the computer, alternator, battery, left front strut mount, and intake and exhaust rocker arms. Do all the maintenance you can and you'll save tons of money.


Or have a warranty, it's a lot easier.


----------



## Tdawg487 (Jan 5, 2020)

20-30 hours about 11 dollars a hour after gas lol


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Or have a warranty, it's a lot easier.


Sure, if you want to buy a new vehicle and suffer the depreciation. Or pay for an "extended warranty". I'm not sure you come out ahead.

If you can buy an inexpensive vehicle and do all your own maintenance you'll definitely save money.

Don't be a cat (the other word for cat) and be afraid of learning mechanic's skills.


----------



## zephyr43 (Apr 13, 2019)

View attachment 401690


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

zephyr43 said:


> View attachment 401690
> View attachment 401700


*Wow!!!!*

How many hours per week?


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> 25.000$ &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128580;
> 
> 1 week before xsmas I drove everyday 6-10 hrs x day . I made this . I usually drive PT.
> 
> ...


I try to go by $ per mile as a better indicator of profitability than $ per hour. How many miles are you driving per week?


----------



## Vespa (Nov 29, 2018)

300-400$ Aud.....


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

steeplechaser33 said:


> How much are you making a week on average? Any tips?


About $500, so when i need more I put in more hours. My house is paid for, so I don't need a lot to live on.
I'm transitioning into a new business, phasing Uber out and the other biz in, it's working out and pays a lot more, once I'm established.

Even without rent ( I own a double wide manufactured home, but park rent is dirt cheap, and I split it with a roommate ), $500 a week doesn't go very far. I would like to make a lot more, if I can. I used to, years ago when I had a wedding photography business ( had to quit because of back pain issues ).


----------

